# New puppy pic 3



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

My husband has just visited our little boy, he's sent me a pic....hopefully he took lots more! But I had to share it with you all! Enjoy! 









Sam x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh hello puppy


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello very very cute puppy


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww, look at those teeny paws!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh my so small! and adorable


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Just caught up with all your pics you've posted this week! Aww, he's a cute little fella. Curious to know, what colour is mum?:ciao:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous!! What a cutie!! Where are you getting him from? xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Sam

How long have you been out in Dubai? We were in Hong Kong from 1996-2001 and a lot of our friends went on to Dubai. Do you happen to know Sally Parker?


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Daffodil - his mum is an orange roan

Mandym- he's from a lady called Sylvia from sylml cockapoos based in Lincolnshire.

Janev- we've been here two years. No I'm afraid I don't know her. I think we are heading back as my husband has just offered a job in the peak district, so looks like it will happen. Dubai was never going to be a permanent stay we always knew we would return and it's probably happened a year earlier than our plan, however we feel we might as well take this opportunity while it's there. So very excited, it's a nice part of the country, I'm originally from Cambridge and you can't get much flatter than that! So I'm looking forward to a cockerpoo romp in the hills rather than desert! However not looking forward to the petrol prices...we pay 25p a litre here! Costs me £25 to fill my ford explorer which is a 4x4. Won't be bringing that home! Lol

Our pup has really changed since being born, already I think you can see the wave to his coat in the latest photo. Thanks everyone for your comments

Sam x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

SOOOOO cute! And congrats on the job front - are you looking forward to returning to the UK?


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks, yes we are looking forward to it! It will mean maybe joining in with a cockapoo meet now! Which is very exciting! 

Sam x


----------

